# Another vid for you guys :P (Ju Jitsu and some  sambo throws)



## giggskadabra (Jan 25, 2016)

First vid we made for our channels just me and my friend practicing some throws


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Solid work with both the techniques and the video


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Solid work with both the techniques and the video


 Thank you


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 25, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Neat!


 Thank you ! There are plenty of other vids on the channel! Feel free to head over n watch i could post them here not sure if ill get told off for spamming though?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2016)

giggskadabra said:


> Thank you ! There are plenty of other vids on the channel! Feel free to head over n watch i could post them here not sure if ill get told off for spamming though?


Eh, might get a bit spammy. I feel like you've posted enough where if people want they can go look through your YT channel. Planning on doing that myself tomorrow once my connection gets better.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 25, 2016)

No problem


----------

